# Seachem Paraguard for new Acei and Labs



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,

I just purchased 5 small (1" to 1.25") Yellow Labs and 6 Acei (.75" to 1") at the LFS. I put the fish in my 20G quarantine tank. I have experienced problems with bloat and parasites in the past, thus the quarantine prior to adding them to my 110G. My LFS recommended Seachem Paraguard (Aldehyde based) for treatment of parasites. All of the fish look pretty healthy, but one of the Labs appears to have a bit of a sunken belly (I could just be paranoid). My questions are:

1) Will the Seachem Paraguard work, and am I using it in the correct application? I know the forum recommends JPC, but I'm having trouble finding it around my area.

2) How many days should I treat the fish? I am planning on following the daily 25% water change prior to treatment as recommended on the bottle.

3) Should I feed the fish during treatment? The bottle does not specify.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If you see symptoms of parasites then the Seachem Paragaurd should be fine--just follow the directions. However if there are no symptoms of illness I would not medicate. 

The important thing in quarantining is that you keep the new fish quarantined for *at least* three weeks. You'll be able to see if they've got any 'issues' but it also allows the new fish time to get use to the water parameters, (which should be the same as the main tank), and diet without the added stress of meeting it's new tankmates who may or may not be happy to meet them.  
With fish stress=illness and since new fish are almost always already stressed it makes sense to give them this extra time to adjust.

Robin


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Robin,

I haven't been treating them, and they are doing well. Water parameters are the same as the main tank, but I've been keeping it a little warmer (81 as opposed to 79) to speed up thier growth. I've been feeding 3X daily small spirulina pellets with some fresh cucumbers and romain lettuce, and they've still stripped every bit of algae off of the rocks. I'll be adding them to the main tank in about a month


----------

